# Draco volans- flying lizards



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on these lizards?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

rmy said:


> Does anyone know where I can get my hands on these lizards?


Very rate, wildlifewarrior had some but he's been banned as far as i'm aware and i'm not sure of any other ways to get hold of him
They're really quite rare in the UK, best chance is look at import lists for WC specimens


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Appleton Exotics in Wigan I believe had some at one point, not sure when that was though, might be worth having a word they might be able to source for you.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

They need quite a large enclosure and are famously skittish. They die quite easily in captivity due to panicking. They need to be kept in a quite place. I also heard once they need to have a certain kind of wood in the enclosure I cant remember where this came from so not sure on its truth. The guy mentioned before had some (WW) but not sure if he deals with the general public. He does hang out at another forum now since hes banned and think someone now deals for him through their account on here


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I would love one aswell, they've been on my wishlist for about 8 years


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

I am after 12 of them


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I beleive WLW is now on Captive-bred reptile forums.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I beleive WLW is now on Captive-bred reptile forums.


The other forum i mentioned  I just know a mod will remove the name shortly!!


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

looked up his name at the other place but it says that he has 0 posts


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

rmy said:


> looked up his name at the other place but it says that he has 0 posts


Check the other accounts


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

actually i think hes wlw on there. check my friends list hes on there


----------



## beckyyoung1982 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Drako*

I have just aquired a baby one :gasp: - not sure how to look after one so been looking up care sheets - it seems quiet quiet at the min tho! Although did eat a cricket 10 min ago! xx


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

To be totally honest with you, unless you can get captive bred...which I really doubt leave them where they are!

We have known for years that the majority die upon transport or soon after. 

This is a lizard that is uniquely adapted to life far above the ground and I believe has a very specific Wild diet which is almost impossible to replicate.

I grew up in the wholesale import and export of live animals and to be honest and have seen the good, bad and ugly of the trade. I would much rather that they were left where they are!! Huge numbers die! For every live one that does well I would hate to think of how many are lost!

As you all know I am certainly not against sustainable imports!!!not at all but some species are better left where they are, there are plenty of interesting animals that don't suffer like this.

Mountain horns don't seem to suffer as any where near as badly and CB ones can be quite easily found.

I advise caution to be honest

John


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

beckyyoung1982 said:


> I have just aquired a baby one :gasp: - not sure how to look after one so been looking up care sheets - it seems quiet quiet at the min tho! Although did eat a cricket 10 min ago! xx


Pm and I will give you some info these are one of the hardest lizards to keep alive, most are dead within months. These are also one of my favorite species of lizard and the advice you will find online is generally wrong. There are very few people who breed them regularly, if at all and I only know of one, mentioned earler in the thread. Though i plan to be catching up. 



Arcadiajohn said:


> To be totally honest with you, unless you can get captive bred...which I really doubt leave them where they are!
> 
> We have known for years that the majority die upon transport or soon after.
> 
> ...


TBH john has it down to a tee. 

They are a difficult species to bring in, and once they are in they need specific treatment to be kept alive. Unfortunately most you see are wc and have been in wholsesalers for a while, and with all due respect to the wholesalers wont make it. 

The only way to keep them alive is to find an importor who can bring them in, in a certain way, and get them straight away and start with hydration and worming immediately. 

They also need a small environment not a large one. They will glide when stressed, and if stressed will drop dead quickly. 

I'm happy to offer further advice if you need it. I know this is an old thread so this was to the poster above john

Jay


----------



## Em0777 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just googled out of curiosity, and wow! They're great bless em.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Em0777 said:


> Just googled out of curiosity, and wow! They're great bless em.


They are amazing things, just so hard to keep alive. Maybe in time a few of us and get an establish CB population. However they are so fragile that the slightst thing and they stress and drop dead. 

jay


----------



## Em0777 (Apr 15, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> They are amazing things, just so hard to keep alive. Maybe in time a few of us and get an establish CB population. However they are so fragile that the slightst thing and they stress and drop dead.
> 
> jay


 bless. Maybe a species best left to the wild? Which is a shame, cos how cool to have your own mini Dragon  something I dreamed of as a child lol


----------



## beckyyoung1982 (Jul 1, 2010)

When I aquired this lizard, it was at the bottom of a tank I had bought! It was barely moving and was freezing. I have now got it in a 2ft tank with climbing things, heat etc. I have fed it small crickets and it is pooing ok and moving around so seems to be going well so far! I don't know how to inbox u on here but you can send me a private message to [email protected]. If u put Draco in the heading I will know what it is lol! I will be happy for any help. The lizard is about 3 inches long so im assuming it is still a baby xx

Becky x


----------



## Em0777 (Apr 15, 2011)

beckyyoung1982 said:


> When I aquired this lizard, it was at the bottom of a tank I had bought!
> 
> Becky x


What are the chances!?.. Hope it continues doing well  must be pretty hardy!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

third time writting this reply now stupid comp

I will send you an email now

The temperature must not get over 22c as they suffer from stress at high temps and often drop dead pretty quickly. heat has to be one of the biggest killers of these guys.. They also need high levels of humidity. We find they do best when tree buds are places in the tank and sprayed as they open the drocos seem to prefer to drink from these. 

At 3 inches it will be fully grown if it is indeed draco volvan and not a sub species. It will also be wc.

if it is at the bottom that is not a good sign and so it is likly that it is serverley dehydrated. i would look at re hydrating and worming with little hands on. as these stress easily and will die quickly. These do really well rehydrate with a power aid and water solution. 

Sorry for throwing all the information at you, but these guys go down hill so quickly, im really impressed it actually still alive (without trying to sound negative)

Jay


----------



## beckyyoung1982 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you!! I have turned the light off and kept small heat mat on. I have sprayed all the tank - including logs etc! I have gently lifted him off the heat mat and onto a log (he did not seem stressed!). He has some crickets to munch on....is there anything else I should do?? xx


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

beckyyoung1982 said:


> Thank you!! I have turned the light off and kept small heat mat on. I have sprayed all the tank - including logs etc! I have gently lifted him off the heat mat and onto a log (he did not seem stressed!). He has some crickets to munch on....is there anything else I should do?? xx


If he is not active in trying to get away when you picked him up and is generally larthagic something is wrong. 

I would suggest looking at a hydration treatment (we have good luck with a poweraid solution) and then get him wormed ASAP. 

I would also suggest leaving him completly alone, no handling and even covering the viv to make it dark for a period of time. I would really go for the leave him compleatly alone method as with fresh wild caught reps. 

I would suggest he is stressed by the fact he wasnt moving when you pick them up if in good health they should really be trying to get away.

If you can keep and ambiant temp of about 22 c in one area and cooler in the other then you are on the right path. 

But these are extremely fragile things, im still shocked he was left in the bottom of a viv. You are only down the road from me (I think) so if you want any help let me know. 

Jay


----------



## beckyyoung1982 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks  Im in Newark x


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

beckyyoung1982 said:


> Thanks  Im in Newark x


no idea where that is more info lol, i though i saw in one of your posts your were west midlands?

If you want more help email me of get hold of me on here. If you decide you want to rehome let me now and it is welcome to come here in the reptile room and join one of our groups after quarantine. 

Jay


----------



## beckyyoung1982 (Jul 1, 2010)

It is east midlands near nottinghamshire lol! He has hopped onto a fake plant I have put in there so thats good! x


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I know where you mean now, thanks to google. 

Moving is generally a good sign, i really hope he pulls through for you. Im still surprised he was found in the bottom of a viv poor thing. I take it you weren't expecting it to be there. 

We are up the road in stoke, so if we can help let us know. 

For the shameless plug we also run staffs exotics society and you are welcome to come along, we have visitors from nottingham and other paces most months.


----------

